# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Si te hapesh nje Exchange ( Kembim Valutor )

## RimiasWeb

Pershendetje! jam i interesuar te di se si mund te hap nje Exchange ( Kembim Valutor ) hapat qe duhet te ndjek.
Faleminderit!

----------


## Krenar licaj

Se di cfare te them

----------


## ErvinSh

Së pari duhet të bësh kërkesë për licencim te Banka e Shqipërisë dhe pastaj të vazhdosh me procedurat e regjistrimit të biznesit. Gjithsesi shikoje edhe te ky forumi që ti shpjegon shumë mirë procedurat sepse është forum për biznesin. 
fosi.al/threads/regjistrimi-i-nj%C3%AB-biznesi.73/

----------

